# uprating weight question



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

looking to buy an autotrail savannah , these have a total weight of 4200 kg with a carrying capacity of around 460 kg , how do i find out if its possible to have it uprated to carry more

john


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Easiest way is to contact SVtech

http://www.svtech.co.uk

That's a very poor payload indeed. Remember that if you plate up it will reduce the weight of trailer you can tow, so if you intend towing a car be careful.

There are other ways to upgrade but it's very simple with SVtech, Alan.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I must say on a 4200kg van that is a poor payload.


Has the van got 4 wheels and not 6.


If it has then the MIRO seems very high in the first place. I would have thought with a 4 wheel van and a GVW of 4200kg the payload would have been 800-900kg.


Paul.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Agree with Alan - just fill in the form at SVTech and they'll get back to you quite quickly. I used them to uprate my AT Apache 634. That will present you with some options and you can decide which one you want to follow. However, please pay attention to the individual axle weights as well as the overall weight. 

The only thing that went wrong with the whole process was that it took DVLA 2 attempts to make the change to the V5 - each time taking 6 weeks!
Bill


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

According to Autotrail's website, current year models of the Savannah have an available payload of 629kg AFTER allowing 75kg for an additional passenger and 96kg for personal items.

Anyway SVTech are the people to speak to - they have uprated my last two vans including an Autotrail Frontier Cherokee.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Weigh the van before you buy it, then you'll know the reality. Any reasonable seller should agree to that.


----------

